# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الروت و مستلزماته(Root any Device) تحديثات :  Kingo ROOT V1.4.3 عملاق الروت والسوبر يوسر

## Shamseldeen Victory

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الان مع النسخة الجديدة للكنجو روت1.4.3 *  *   تنبيه: مجرب بواسطتي ShamsEldeen Victory 
برنامج رائع جدا* *
Kingo ROOT V1.4.3 عملاق الروت والسوبر يوسر***  * 
مع أطلالة جديدة:-* *** *تم تغيير شكل ولون البرنامج**
** *تم تضاعف سرعة العمل**
** *تم دعم هواتف جديدة**
** *تم عمل Fix لبعض الهواتف والاخطاء**
** *تم دعم الاندرويد الجديد lollipop Android**
** *البرنامج يدعم خاصية* *الروت** و**أعادة الترويت** مرة أخري حتى وإن كان الهاتف مروت ولو بالPDA أو برنامج أخر و**حزف الروت** من جزوره مهما كان قويا*** *** *مع ميزة إضافة برنامج التنظيف وإدارة التطبيقات والحماية لبعض الهواتف***  *     
الإستخدام السهل وطريقته: * *#**فقط قم بالتحميلKingo ROOT* *#**ثبت البرنامج عل حاسوب وانتبه لبرنامج حمايتك يجب ان تجعل Kingo ROOT أمنا* *#**افتح usb من داخل ضبط هاتفك الاندرويد* *#**اوصل الهاتف بالحاسوب واكمل التعريفات* *#**شغلKingo ROOT* *#**لا تحتاج للنيت بنسبة 95% افتح الانترنيت فقط في حال طالبك بتجديد النسخة أو كان هاتفك يحتاج لملفات هاكر جديدة*** *#**تابع التعليمات عل حاسوب وهاتفك...سيقوم البرنامج بترويت هاتفك واطلاق ملف SU تلقائيا مع الروت**
استمتع الان بالروت * *--------------------------------------------------------------*** *
طريقة التثبيت:-*   *1. Launch android_root.exe*  *Click on Save file and wait until the end of the download *   *
2. Run android_root.exe*  *Click on the .exe file and begin installing* *  *  *
3. Follow setup instructions and run Android Root*  *Follow the instructions to finish installing Kingo and begin to run* **  **  *وصل الكابل USB وروت هاتفك في أقصر وقت ممكن    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *  * download التنزيل:-  نسخة الجوال ملف APK في أقل من 2MP* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  نسخة الحواسيب PC لكل أنظمة Windows في أقل من 18MP*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   مع أطيب أمنياتي بتجربة ممتعة
BR.Shamseldeen Victory*    **

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

> بارك الله فيك اخى

 يسلملي مرورك ابوعلى ... لي عظيم الشرف :Embarrassment:

----------


## سمير الليل

بارك الله فيك اخى

----------


## MoodAll

جاري التجربة .. شكرا لك

----------

